# I'm guessing a parrot fish would be a horrible idea.



## nekura (Jun 28, 2012)

For a sorority community. Doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes. ><

I'm of course assuming you mean blood parrot cichlids and the like... cause the other kind are saltwater fish.. 

Cichlids are kind of aggressive (even the blood parrots fight now and then) and probably not a great choice as they'd trigger aggression in the bettas. They can also grow to 8 inches.. and do eat small fish, so I'd be worried about the bettas being nipped when it got bigger.

They're lovely fish, though. Once day I'd like to keep cichlids.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I have blood parrots with my oscar in my 120g tank. They not only get large, my largest parrot likes to try and take on my oscar! Not a good idea for a betta companion.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

That and they mow down any and all living plants in the aquarium.


----------

